# Mackie 8 bus mixer



## Morning Coffee (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi, I've been looking to buy a mixer for my home studio . I recently came across a Mackie 24:8 mixing console with metre bridge (similar to the one pictured). It is in extremely good condition and seems like a well specified and designed recording style console. Is anyone still using these analog mixers?

I have read mixed reviews on them, lots of hate out there for them (EQ, mic pres etc), but some praise too. It is well over 20 years old (being from the 1990's) but I can get one really cheap and it could be a nice addition to my home studio as it has a lot of routing options, insert points for my old effects units etc. Also, when I eventually buy more AD/DA converters, it could be an option for analog summing? It is just so hands on when compared to mixing in the box!

I also really like the current Soundcraft Signature 22 multitrack mixer that is on the market, but I find it odd that it doesn't have at least one insert point on any of its 22 channels! It would have been nice to have had at least one insert point for outboard gear.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 30, 2018)

I used to own one and at the time it was one of the better ones. At current standards I cant tell because I am not using them anymore and have no comparisson.

At the time mostly their eq and fairly clean signal path along with the rugged build quality were some of their usp’s.

But, if Vangelis still uses them......maybe they are not so bad still. :D


----------



## Morning Coffee (May 1, 2018)

Being that old, service and maintenance might be an issue too from what I've read , as the channels are not modular, so you can't repair one channel at a time if needed, and they had ribbon issues.


----------



## stixman (May 1, 2018)

I’m still using my 32 Mackie...the main fader usually goes...got mine serviced and fader replaced for £150 quite reasonable.


----------



## chimuelo (May 1, 2018)

Pre Harmon Kardin era mixers are excellent.
Once acquired part swapping like Lexicons is said to have occurred.
I’ve no proof other than using a few as House mixers and their quality was average.

Surprising quality on Peavey mixers as they acquired Crest and the FXII-24 is a damn good buy with seamless hardware routing and insert capability.
Great fader and EQ plus their effects like Tube Saturation and Unison are great.
I’d still buy a hardware Reverb for it. Personally I still love the sound of TC Fireworx or Lexicon PCM70. But dbx Comps and old Symetix Expander/Gates are really decent.

I use Native, DSP and discrete Audio synths live.
Been using the overkill Toft 24, but love the sound quality, punch and clarity of the Peavey FXII-16. I add a TC Fireworx, dbx comp and Bellari RP562 Sonic Tube Exciter on the outputs and it’s really worthy of recording the quality is so good.
Heavy bastard, but I managed to find a beautiful Mexican DeLuca Accordian case that perfectly fits its wedged shape from the big faders and the whole package is fantastic live.
1100 USD Total without the Bellari. Bellari was modified by Voodoo Labs with top shelf NOS/NIB RCA circa 1956 Tubes for 700 Total, but gives the sweetest saturation.

Love hardware mixers. They really can add presence to Native sampled instruments.
Here’s my little heavy 6 AUX FXII-16. The 24 and 32 channel versions are really priced well considering they’re basically Crest signal paths with top shelf modulation FX.
The pair of Fireworx are 800 used and over 20 years old but are great sounding units.
For recording Native Instruments I still love the PCM70. Of course a Model 7 Bricasti would be better but I’m a cheapskate.


----------



## benmrx (May 1, 2018)

I would skip the Mackie. If you’re set on needling a (under $1k) 24-32 channel mixer look for a used Soundcraft Ghost.


----------



## wst3 (May 1, 2018)

I'm not sure what I'd recommend for a current analog mixer, there aren't a lot of choices, let alone good ones.

The Mackie 8 bus series had a couple of flaws from the start - well, flaws is a strong word, let's say interesting design choices.

There is a woeful lack of headroom for those who are accustomed to working on older analog consoles. If you work within that limitation then they can be fine, no real character to speak of, but that too is a design choice, and I don't think it has to be a bad one.

The EQ is also interesting. If you plan to use the channel EQ for artistic purposes you may be a little disappointed, but if you are working with synthesizers you can shape the sound at the source, and leave the EQ out.

They were well built devices, and while finding someone to service one might present a challenge, almost anyone that can work on analog gear can work on a Mackie. As I remember, they were pretty easy to service.

I don't know what a fair price might look like, but if I were looking for an analog mixer I'd certainly look at the 8 bus, the only thing that would make me nervous would be the headroom.

That said, to be fair, I probably would not choose the Mackie. There are other mixers from that era that - to my ears - just sound better. Allen & Heath, Soundcraft, Amek, Trident, Loft, D&R, Tangent, Soundtracs, MCI, Ramsa, and so on, with prices, and quality, all over the map! 

And now that I think about it, Ramsa made some really nice mixers that are probably priced in the same ballpark. I just saw a Soundcraft Sapphyre go for around $2K - a steal!

Random thoughts...


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 2, 2018)

I have a Mackie 24/8. I got it in the early ‘90. It has worked well.


----------

